# Yoh. INTJ at your service, i'll introduce,its kinda hard for me being an intj



## lordmarcx (Feb 19, 2012)

HI im marc harald,im just new here, you can call me marc or harald. 18 yrs.old phils.

oh. for those who are succesful in improving yourselves. (intj only) what advise do you know, or can tell to me?? well.. im still young. i dont want to miss things out as i grow,oh,btw, i have some friends, well , theyre unique tooo! i mean, theyre like top 3 of the rarest types. so,do we get close to those who are unique like us? 

i just recently read about my type. and taken lots of test, its so fun knowing, that this world is not as boring as i thought it was.. anyway,, Lets have fun,

i want lot of friends in this forum, and many INTJ, i'll be adding you on facebook


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

A boring world? Never!

Welcome to the forum, I hope you have lots of fun here.


----------



## lordmarcx (Feb 19, 2012)

oh youre first, yes will do, its also my first time joining a forum,, thanks


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## occ (Oct 30, 2012)

balance !!!!


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome!
I can see you're ready to learn some things, and that you've laid down some pride. 
Strap on your seat belt...it's going to be a thrill ride! :laughing:

Some things that you'll learn here will make you feel great! :happy:
Other things you'll learn here, are like bitter pills you must take.:frustrating::dry:
But keep in mind, all of us here have made similar mistakes. :blushed:

If you ever feel unloved, :crying:
have a flu bug, or just want a cyber *hug*, :sad:
plenty of us* here* want to make you feel warm and loved. :kitteh:

Some of us are great friends; :tongue::wink:
some of us lend a hand while others are on the mend, :crazy:
 and still more of us have learned to make room for others to bend. :ninja: 
 
You'll soon have fun and find your way around; 
This place is like a quaint little town. roud:


*P.S. 
Don't feed the trolls, they're not cool. :angry:
They just need a hug so they act a fool.

Fear TreeBob :shocked:
and obey the rules! 








*


----------



## Vanga (May 5, 2012)

This is outta this world, just as I wanted to post some grown up advise for both young and physically (but not emotionally) grown INTJs an 18 year old shows up looking for the advise. Anyway I just Have one advise for you:
Every minute you breath, ask yourself ( your inner self) what you want , then persue it. Plus be mean in your answers to that. Be mean. I read that development of Fi in an INTJ (NiTe) is what signifies growth in the Intj. And ave found this to be practically true because in my own life, am now overcoming Bullies bullshit and additions by being mean. Before, I used to approach the world with Fe and Te which only caused me depression. By the way, heres the link and the quote from where I read:

Fi is a strikingly influential factor in the mindset of an ILI. ILIs tend to deeply value feelings of attachment to those whom engage them in a deep and lasting emotional kinship. They have a hard time establishing these sentiments as they are naturally disinterested in most people, who seem outwardly unremarkable or having nothing in common with them. However, when the ILI has developed deep interpersonal bonds, they tend to hold on to such attachments very deeply. ILIs are almost always deeply unconfident about their social abilities and, consequently, they rarely speak of their inner bonds with others to common outsiders with whom they share merely superficial acquaintanceships. Feelings of this sort are rarely talked about with others, but the ILI may be painfully aware of these sentiments for fear of appearing overly sentimental or having feelings that are "out of line" or inappropriate to their present level of social interaction. ILIs may tend to love from afar and in their solitude if there is something or someone they love, because of their lack of confidence in their own feelings. Some ILIs may even be closet romantics. ILIs can also be quite sensitive, despite their outward emotional reservation, and are sometimes far more emotionally vulnerable than they demonstrate. In general, ILIs are fundamentally good-natured and conscionable people who may place a great deal of importance on ethical principles. In fact, ILIs may have a very strong sense of good will and loyalty towards others if they find the others to be similarly reasonable, trustworthy individuals. ILIs do not always demonstrate this loyalty explicitly. As a consequence, ILIs are not always seen as kind people, instead more typically appearing standoffish, cold, or hostile. If ILIs are drawn in by sincere and engaging individuals, the ILI's sense of compassion may be realized and so surface. ILIs can be calm, attentive, and sympathetic listeners to the plights of their emotionally volatile duals, and can be very drawn to the state of deep bonds that they feel with them. 
Many less actualized ILIs hold a far more vindictive attitude. This occurs, among other scenarios, when ILIs are depressed about people, and especially when ILIs are suffering from a lack of support from others. In these scenarios the ILI may aggressively attack people's intelligence, ideas, or character rather unrelentlessly. Even so, such actions may precipitate conflict which the ILI is liable to find highly tiresome and frustrating -- as well as blurring the ILI's mental image of the facts, thus making him feel as though his work is unfinished. Such people who have been blacklisted are often in the ILI's eyes very deserving of this role, but the ILI may find that other people do not agree and faces the choice of either withdrawing in order to avoid interacting with the object of derision, or else continuing to interact, thus perpetuating the process and compounding the ILI's frustration. Such judgments may be very difficult to extricate from the ILI; such a process requires a copious amount of often thankless moral support and truth; SEEs are the only persons equipped for this task, and may in their occasional naivete of others' motivations benefit from the ILI's rather harsh stances. Typically, however, if the ILI is engaged with people with whom he feels very close and respects, he sees little need to interact with such individuals that would inspire his aggression. 
ILIs rarely, if ever, take it upon themselves to display emotional, social, or physical initiative. To engage other people, especially in unfamiliar circumstances, can be a harrowing task for ILIs, and one from which most ILIs usually try to refrain. Nonetheless, ILIs are often treated with uncertainty or dubitation by most others due to their large inability to give off clear emotional data; ILIs may appear overly polite, formal, and robotic in social situations. ILIs seeking emotional ties with individuals may find themselves forced to take the initiative with others, a task for which even friendly ILIs are poorly equipped and bogged down with uncertainty. Even when ILIs do take some initiative upon themselves, they almost never succeed in reaching a depth of emotional connection which satisfies them. 
Realization and development of Fi in ILIs represents a process of growth. Some ILIs with minimally developed Fi can be far less aware of the importance of lasting emotions, and can appear far more insensitive, unfriendly, and antagonistic.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

:happy: Welcome to the forum! I hope it will be worth your while!


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey, welcome to PerC! You sound like quite an interesting character! Anyways, enjoy the cafe and its forums.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

An INTJ at someone's service?

Huh?!

What?!


----------



## Cool Breeze (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Marc. Welcome to PerC. It is a pleasure to meet another INTJ. Hope you enjoy our forums.


----------



## sAPEience (May 6, 2014)

lordmarcx said:


> HI im marc harald,im just new here, you can call me marc or harald. 18 yrs.old phils.
> 
> oh. for those who are succesful in improving yourselves. (intj only) what advise do you know, or can tell to me?? well.. im still young. i dont want to miss things out as i grow,oh,btw, i have some friends, well , theyre unique tooo! i mean, theyre like top 3 of the rarest types. so,do we get close to those who are unique like us?
> 
> ...


As a fellow INTJ who has overcome a few perils of young adulthood, perhaps I can offer a nugget or two of advice. But before any of that. Welcome to the forum, I'm a newcomer as well so I'll look forward to seeing your posts in the future! 

As a teenager I had some problems dealing with depression and insecurities around others. I had a really destructive and critical attitude towards myself and it seemed like there was no way out. I didn't get any professional help, but I did spend a great deal of time analyzing my feelings and trying to theorize them for myself. It is mostly up to you to analyze yourself and formulate an identity. The most useful thing you can do is look for positivity and growth, wherever it exists in your life. It is a kind of focus you want to habituate; thinking and focusing on positive aspects of life will cause you to habituate those sorts of thoughts. Similarly, as in meditation, work on sifting out negative thoughts and clearing your mind. If something negative has occurred, you can always look at it from a pragmatic perspective, that is, take every failure as a lesson to do better. At first it will feel unnatural and strange, but as you push yourself to see your life as a set of lessons, you will learn faster and develop your identity more quickly. 

Just remember this: its never necessary to punish yourself when the damage has already been done; it is always necessary to look to the future and do justice to your mistakes by learning.


----------

